# pheasant question



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

Tomorrow I am going on a guided pheasant hunt and have a question. I know this will probably come down to personal preference but what do most people use on pheasant 12 or 20 ga? I have both and am just not sure which i want to take. We will be using dogs on release birds. I have a Ithica model 37 featherweight 20ga. that i would like to use but if I need a 12ga. I will take something else.


----------



## Hawg-Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

m_miller said:


> Tomorrow I am going on a guided pheasant hunt and have a question. I know this will probably come down to personal preference but what do most people use on pheasant 12 or 20 ga? I have both and am just not sure which i want to take. We will be using dogs on release birds. I have a Ithica model 37 featherweight 20ga. that i would like to use but if I need a 12ga. I will take something else.


I would say the majority of "people who hunt pheasants" use a 12ga. This may be different among your true "pheasant/bird hunter".

I personally use a 20, but hunting over a dog that holds point... this is enough gun. Once of the key factors though is using good shells, if you spend the extra $ over the cheap promo loads at walmart, you will bring more birds down.


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

I was thinking if i use the 20ga. i will use good high brass #6. 12ga. i will use good low brass #7 1/2. They won't allow anything larger than #6 and recommend #7 1/2.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i use 4's... if i were you i'd use 6's


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd use 20ga, since most good preseves have good dogs that hold the birds well so most of your shots will be fairly close.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Pen raised birds are nowhere near as tough as wild birds. Plenty people hunt them with 12 ga, and if you don't shoot often it's not a bad idea. We hunt preserves as often as we can and, because I enjoy eating my birds, I use as small a bore as possible. I normally carry a .410 and if it's windy I carry a 28 ga. If it's REALLY windy I carry a 20 ga. Shooting a 12 just blows the birds to smitherenes. However if you don't shoot often I would say 12 ga with 7 1/2 may be a good choice. If you have confidence in your shooting skills drop down to a smaller bore. Just my two cents.
Good luck and hope you have perfect time.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I use a 20ga OU. #8's in the first with high brass 6's in the second.


----------



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

are you allowed to hunt with a shotgun for pheasant right now?? me and my cousin are going pheasant bow hunting tomorrow and hes under the impression that guns are outlawed until deer gun season...i wanna take my shotty incase i dont have any luck with the bow.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

thats all you hunt with for pheasants...is a shotgun...


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

FINN said:


> are you allowed to hunt with a shotgun for pheasant right now?? me and my cousin are going pheasant bow hunting tomorrow and hes under the impression that guns are outlawed until deer gun season...i wanna take my shotty incase i dont have any luck with the bow.


That's awesome dude! You gotta get me some of that stuff you and your cousin are smokin'. Good times.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Muskarp said:


> That's awesome dude! You gotta get me some of that stuff you and your cousin are smokin'. Good times.


If thats him in the avatar pic he's havin a good time, no smoke out there that good he got to be eatting mushrooms....


----------

